# 525i Owner are people too.



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have seen so many 545 on this site. Just want everyone to see what a 525 looks like. :bigpimp:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

525 owners are just a bit slower on the uptake.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Just so long as they have the sport suspension.  The non-sport almost forced me to pull over so I could throw up.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

spec33 said:


> I have seen so many 545 on this site. Just want everyone to see what a 525 looks like. :bigpimp:


The 525 is the best looking of the fives, imo.

Sp or not.

Ed


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

EdCT said:


> The 525 is the best looking of the fives, imo.
> 
> Sp or not.
> 
> Ed


How can you tell the difference? I thought all the 5's looked the same.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Dave T said:


> How can you tell the difference? I thought all the 5's looked the same.


I was thinking the same thing...it looks just like a 530 SP I see at work :dunno:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TD said:


> 525 owners are just a bit slower on the uptake.


  :rofl:


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

The only thing I can see different are the wheels...and they're smaller. I still think it looks really good, but I like the bigger wheels more.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave T said:


> How can you tell the difference? I thought all the 5's looked the same.


Well, perhaps I'm wrong, but the lack of chrome gives the bangled body a bit more of a unified look.

I don't recall if the 530 has chrome around the windows, I assumed it did.

Ed


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

EdCT said:


> Well, perhaps I'm wrong, but the lack of chrome gives the bangled body a bit more of a unified look.
> 
> I don't recall if the 530 has chrome around the windows, I assumed it did.
> 
> Ed


Well, as far as I know (and I'm hesitant to say I know anything about Bimmers around this group), the chrome trim only signifies that a 5 series doesn't have the sport package. The sport package gives you the "shadowline trim". I think this is true in all 5's.


----------



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

It is so good to agree to disagree. I just didn't see anyone showing off any 525. As I was always told, 100mph is 100mph no matter if you are driving a 525, 545 or Jag. :neener:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave T said:


> the chrome trim only signifies that a 5 series doesn't have the sport package. The sport package gives you the "shadowline trim". I think this is true in all 5's.


For E39s, each trim starts with chrome trim. The 525i sport package still had chrome trim. The 530i SP got matte shadowline trim (flat black), and the 540i SP got high-gloss shadowline trim (reflective black) instead.

Now for the E46s, the 325i gets matte trim (SP or not), the 330i gets chrome trim with matte black on the B pillar (SP or not), and the 330i ZHPs get high-gloss shadowline trim. :dunno: I think the coupes are the same.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Well, as far as I know (and I'm hesitant to say I know anything about Bimmers around this group), the chrome trim only signifies that a 5 series doesn't have the sport package. The sport package gives you the "shadowline trim". I think this is true in all 5's.


you are correct


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> ...and the 540i SP got high-gloss shadowline trim (reflective black) instead.


True after 2001.

In '97, I think all had the chrome, even the 540 sport. In '98, you get the flat black shadowline on sport 528's and 540i. It stayed this way until '01 after which Fen's description rings true.

I noticed the 545 @ NYIAS that had non reflective trim.

I suspect that they'll follow with high gloss on the M, wait a year and run it across all the models with sport.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

spec33 said:


> I have seen so many 545 on this site. Just want everyone to see what a 525 looks like. :bigpimp:


I agree.....everyone is always yapping about their freakin 545!!

Marcus

ED 545i
Delivered in Munich 4/30
Awaiting redelivery mid June in San Diego :angel:


----------



## Herbrock (May 18, 2004)

Here's my lightly moded 525i


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

To add to the chrome differences, only the 545 has chrome vertical slats inside the kidney grilles.

The 6-cylinder cars have black slats.


----------



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

Herbrock said:


> Here's my lightly moded 525i


Herbrock, 
Love the look, where did you get it done? notice that you do not have PDC on the front. does this bumper accommodate PDC in the front?


----------



## Herbrock (May 18, 2004)

spec33 said:


> Herbrock,
> Love the look, where did you get it done? notice that you do not have PDC on the front. does this bumper accommodate PDC in the front?


Spec33 thanks  its done in our shop in Gardena CA. i don't have pdc.. its only an add on piece from AC Schnitzer


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Herbrock said:


> Spec33 thanks  its done in our shop in Gardena CA. i don't have pdc.. its only an add on piece from AC Schnitzer


That front apron (bumper?..what is the right term?) looks AWESOME! I need to think seriously about getting me one of those. Since I lease my car...is it easy to install and then un-install? (I wouldn't want to return a lease vehicle with anything but the orig. apron) Where did you buy it? Directly from AC Shnitzer? Thanks...Marcus :thumbup:


----------



## Herbrock (May 18, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> That front apron (bumper?..what is the right term?) looks AWESOME! I need to think seriously about getting me one of those. Since I lease my car...is it easy to install and then un-install? (I wouldn't want to return a lease vehicle with anything but the orig. apron) Where did you buy it? Directly from AC Shnitzer? Thanks...Marcus :thumbup:


Marcus its an front add on spoiler..well my car is lease but they are easily removable when lease is over .. shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## Herbrock (May 18, 2004)

Herbrock said:


> Marcus its an front add on spoiler..well my car is lease but they are easily removable when lease is over .. shoot me an email [email protected]


 btw here is the rear photo with rear add on lip and rear deck spoiler


----------

